# Great American Scenic Railroad videos on Amazon Prime



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

If you have Amazon Prime - there are currently a few Great American Scenic Railroad videos available to stream for free.

If you have Roku or other devices with Amazon Prime Instant Video or watch from Amazon on your computer, search for:
Great American Scenic Railroads


Great American Scenic Railroads: Continental Divide & Donner Summit
Great American Scenic Railroads: Rio Grande & Union Pacific
Great American Scenic Railroads: The Surfline & California Western
Great American Scenic Railroads: Durango & Silverton & Cumbres & Toltec
Great American Scenic Railroads: The Blue Mountains & Mt. Rainier
Great American Scenic Railroads: Great Mississippi & Shenandoah

There are older and a bit dated, but still enjoyable to watch if you like train watching.
Each one is around 2 hours long.

John


----------

